
The Rules for Long S - colinprince
http://babelstone.blogspot.de/2006/06/rules-for-long-s.html
======
gus_massa
To jump to the final part "The Demise of the Long S":
[http://babelstone.blogspot.de/2006/06/rules-for-
long-s.html#...](http://babelstone.blogspot.de/2006/06/rules-for-
long-s.html#Demise)

